
​Mozilla quietly deploys built-in Firebox advertising - bobajeff
http://www.zdnet.com/article/mozilla-gets-built-in-firebox-advertising-rolling/
======
teaneedz
If tiles are disabled / opted-out does Firefox cease sending this data to the
mothership?

I have to admit that as a long time Firefox user, Mozilla's recent product
decisions are driving me slowly away.

------
zb3
As for fetching them, that's just a matter of blocking
"tiles.services.mozilla.com".

However, I couldn't really understand what data is being sent to Mozilla in
general use cases.

Does FF send data about normal browsing usage or just data about interaction
with those suggested tiles?

~~~
vorian
From the article

'That said, Firefox does send your browser history to Mozilla. '

~~~
bzbarsky
The article doesn't seem to contain this text anymore. Which is good, since it
was false.

